# tegaserod in males



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

efficacy and tolerability of tegaserod in constipation dominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome S.H.A. Shah, S.W. Jafri, M. Gul, A Mohsin1, M.N. Afzal1, J.A. Butt2, I. Khan3, A. Naqvi4 and I. Rasheed4 Abstract Objective:To determine the efficacy and tolerability of tegaserod in the treatment of symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome IBS-C patients. Design: An open label study. Place and Duration of Study: Patients were enrolled between October 2000 and August 2001 at 4 centres Patients and Methods: Tegaserod was administered in a dose of 6 mg orally for a period of 6 weeks. Symptoms were assessed before and during treatment using a questionnaire. Results: The mean age of patients was 37.5 years and 81(69.2%) were males. The study enrolled 117 patients and 101 patients completed the study. Number of bowel movements, symptoms of straining at defecation, stool consistency, bloating, urgency and abdominal pain improved significantly following treatment Analysis of data in both genders separately showed statistically significant improvement in symptoms of urgency, straining at defecation, abdominal pain and number of bowel movements following treatment. Side effects of diarrhoea and vertigo necessitating discontinuation of treatment were infrequent. Conclusion: Tegaserod given in a dose of 6 mg b.d. is effective and well tolerated in IBS-C patients. It is equally effective in males and females in relieving the symptoms of abdominal pain, bloating, straining at defecation as well as increased in the mean number of bowel movements per weektom


----------

